# my greyhound... advice needed



## Teejay (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi
Im in the process of adopting Dotty. She is a 14 month old that has never raced but I have been told that she has spent her entire life in a kennel! 
I was just wondering if anyone has any advice as to the best way to settle her in and get her used to the outside world, I know that she is afraid of almost everything.

So far I have bought her raised dog bowls, leash, collar and coat... can u think of anything else I may need and what is thebest food for her. I plan to feed her weetabix for breakfast as Ive been tod they like this and chicken and rice once a week but unsure what else she may like


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi, i have 2 greyhounds they were retired early also, i adopted them at 2yrs.

When you get home its best to explore the garden/outside first so will give Dottie time to go to the loo, before going inside. If Dottie is nervous you may find that she seems a bit withdrawn and stressed the first few days, while she settles in. House training is a bit like you would do for a pup, but i found they picked it up pretty quickly.

My dog Throp is a nervous nellie, i have his litter brother too and he's mr confident. I found it just took time for him to get used to the outside world, he used to be scared of people approaching us so i avoided really busy places until his confidence grew and he was more comfortable if people stopped to talk to us and now he's fine in busy places.

I just split my dry complete food into 2 meals am/pm rather than give cereals for breakfast, i also feed a wheat free hypoallergenic food so it would be a bit pointless to then add wheat in. Theres all sort of things you can add to the food like tinned sardines/mackeral in tomato sauce or oil which is good for the coat. You can also add a spoonful or 2 of plain bio yoghurt to the food which can aid digestion and reduce wind problems.

Here is the RGT general care guide which covers most things.Nottinghamshire & East Midlands Retired Greyhound Trust
I found this book useful Retired Racing Greyhounds for Dummies Howell dummies series: Amazon.co.uk: Lee Livingood: Books as it covers virtually everything. It is an american book and so there's the assumption that your greyhound comes crate trained, as they are kept in crates not standard type of kennel used in the UK race kennels.

There are lots of greyhound forums about too, here's a UK one Greyhound Gap - Home and US/global http://forum.greytalk.com/index.php?act=home which has a good training & health section and a search feature if you would rather read similar threads than post.

Its common for many working or breeding dogs to live in kennels not just racers, often those dogs are content with that lifestyle. I met my dogs while they were still with there racing trainer/owner and they seemed happy and well looked after there.

Feel free to pm me if you need anymore help


----------



## Trevs_mum (Jan 5, 2009)

Well done you for giving Dottie a home :thumbup1:

I don't have any greyhound experience, but I did adopt back in march, just wanted to say, don't be worried if she doesn't want lots of fuss to begin with, its all new to her, especially if she's spent her life in her kennel. Let her settle in, in her own time.
Our Zara is queen of the house hold now and loves her cuddles, infact shes a little madam, but she was shy and quiet and didn't really know what to do with cuddles and love in the begining!

You'll know when she gets there, don't worry, you doing the best thing in the world for her giving her a lovely forever home 

xxx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

a DOG CRATE MIGHT GIVE HER SOME SECURITY SHE WILL NEED TIME TO SETTLE AS NOT USE TO HOUSE ENVIROMENT. AS FOR PUPPY TRAINING SHE WILL NEED TO GO BACK TO BASICS KEEP LETTING HER OUT PRAISE WHEN SHE DOES HER WEES ETC OUT SIDE. iT MAY TAKE A BIT OF WORK AS THINGS WILL BE A BIT SCAREY. iM SURE SHE WILL SETTLE AND LOVE HER LIFE WITH YOU. i LOVE TO HEAR THAT A NICE GREY HOUND GETS A LOVING HOME THERES TO MANY DUMPED AFTER THEY HAVE FINISHED RACING. aND THEY MAKE FAB PETS.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I have 2 greyhounds Button is an ex racer who came to me from her trainer 2 years ago. I used a very big crate for her at night and if she had to be left for any amount of time.

Basicaly I started with her as if she was a young puppy letting her out regulary when she woke up or had been fed. Watch out for signs that she wants to do something. If she starts circling or sniffing around then try her outside she may want to go to the toilet.

I split their meals into 2 meals each day. The other thing I find with them is they like routine.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

2Hounds has basically covered most things I think! 

I have found my greyhounds will not go in a crate, and a lot of people I know with retired racers have said the same, as it reminds them of when they were put in the traps at the racetrack. As Dotty hasn't raced, she may not think like that, but Maddy had never raced either, only spent her time in a kennel, and she wouldn't get in a crate either. Of course, if you wish to try a crate, you can, I know a lot of people have sucess with them.

Toys as well are good, some greyhounds won't play with them, but I've found Maddy loves her toys.

You could also maybe try a DAP diffuser, which gives out dog appeasing pheremones, its supposed to help dogs stay calm.


----------



## Teejay (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanx Everyone for your help and advice! there are a few things I can try and I'll be back on here I have and specific behavioural concerns, Hopefully her foster family will be able to help.

Thanx again

TJ :thumbup1:


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

No advise cos I'm not experienced with greys but wanted to say well done for adopting her. I know many ex-racers and they are the most gentle, wonderful creatures. Look forward to seeing piccys of her. :thumbup1:


----------



## jacquie sullivan (Nov 2, 2009)

hi

my dad trained greyhounds, and after their racing careers were over he would rehabitate them, by introducing them to one thing i.e a vacumn cleaner by not making a fuss if they react, let them, but by acting worried yourself will make everything in life seem so scary.

Also the geyhound trust have some good leaflets, and should be always on hand, they also take longer to toilet train so get them into a routine, by taking them out often.

Diet they like a raw egg in the morning

hope that helps keep in touch and if any specific questions arise, ill dig out some of my dads book :thumbup1:


----------



## Teejay (Jun 1, 2009)

She's here!!!!!!!   
Photos soon! we're just settling her in! sniffing everything! gets on ok with the cat!
Sooooo beautiful!
:thumbup1:


----------



## Teejay (Jun 1, 2009)

Glad to finally have her tho she's afraid of my fish?


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

ahh she is lovely. reminds me of my Lucy when she was a youngster.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Teejay said:


> Glad to finally have her tho she's afraid of my fish?


She's lovely.

She's most likely afraid of your fish as she's never seen them before. Don't make a big deal about it and she'll soon get used to them. Button used to be terrified of our wheelie bin when we first had her. She would give it a wide berth.


----------



## gemsbok (Nov 21, 2009)

Well done:thumbup1:

My first greyhound I gave a home too, I did not now what to expert with her as she was a crule case. And the kennels told me she was not homeable and would have to live her live in kennels.

I did not get too much at first: a nice soft bed, toys, very sort brush, 2 rasie stands 1 of water and 1 for food. small bag of food just in case she did not like it, house collar outdoor collar and lead.

When I got her home the first thing I did was to let her go outside in the garden. once in the house I just let her find herself.

The hardes thing I found was finding something she like to eat. 

For 7 years she gave me so much love (in her way) . I wish you a lot of happens with your new greyhound.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

gemsbok said:


> Well done:thumbup1:
> 
> My first greyhound I gave a home too, I did not now what to expert with her as she was a crule case. And the kennels told me she was not homeable and would have to live her live in kennels.
> 
> ...


Hi Michelle welcome to the site.

I knew Gemsbok's ex racer she was a lovely bitch and Gemsbok gave her a lovely happy life right up until she passed away . Michelle was the first person to speaak to me when I started showing William.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She is a beautiful girl! She reminds me of my Maddy. How is Dotty settling in?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

hey, TJ! :--)



> ...she's afraid of my fish?


i would hazard a guess that it is the sound of the pump / aerator and filter, not so much the fish themselves, that are scary; 
dogs ears are better than ours, with a wider range (infrasound into ultrasound) and greater sensitivity to low-volume...

a dog can hear every word of an average conversation from a good 30-ft away.
 which is why unless they are a Lo-o-o-ong way off, there is no reason whatever to Raise Ur Voice, LOL... 
instead, i tell my clients to _whisper... then they have a good reason to listen to U..._ :laugh:

she should settle in soon; the sounds of frig-compressors, vacuum cleaners, dishwashers, etc, can be startling, too. 
just give her some space, away from the motors, and some time - she will learn what it is. 
highly sensitive dogs can be bothered by the mercury switches in a thermostat ticking on + off, my goodness... 

congratulations, :thumbup1:
--- terry


----------



## Teejay (Jun 1, 2009)

We've decided to adopt Dotty as we have her on a fostering basis, she has only been here a few days but already feels like part of the family, We're going to rename her Zena

She has settled in really well and has adjusted to the usual house noises and spends most of her time chilled on her bed... tho this may be due to the long walks she's been taking me on!

We're slowly introducing her to scary things we took her along a busy road because she was afraid of traffic and now is only bothered by buses and lorrys, and we took her out in the dark.

Zena has toilet trained already! and due to possitive reinforcement training gets really excited if she toilets outside!

We've also noticed that her tail is spending less and less time between her legs and we even get a funny little greeting dance in the mornings

The fish no longer worry her and she seams interested in them now more than anything else!

Zena has bought us so much joy aready and we love her to bits


----------

